# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم أرشيف البوكسات ( Archive Boxs) قسم NS PRO  NsPro v6.8.0 released: **Note Edge, Note 4 and many others**

## mohamed73

*NsPro v6.8.0 released:  Added Support for:  Galaxy Note Edge: N915A, N915F, N915FY, N915G, N915P, N915T, N9150 Galaxy Note 4: N910A, N910F, N910G, N910P, N910T, N910R4, N910V, N910W8 Galaxy Note 3: N900A, N900S, N900T, N900U, N900V, N900W8, N9005, N9007, N7506 Galaxy S5: G900A,  G900F, G900FD, G900FQ, G900I, G900K, G900L, G900M, G900MD, G900P,  G900R4, G900R6, G900R7, G900S. G900T, G900T1, G900V, G900W8, G901F Galaxy S5 Active: G870A, G870F Galaxy A3: A300F, A300FU, A300G, A300H, A300M, A300Y, A300YZ Galaxy A5: A500F, A500FU, A500G, A500H, A500K, A500L, A500M, A500S, A500Y, A500YZ Galaxy E5: E500H, E500F, E500M, E500YZ Galaxy E7: E700F, E700H, E700M  And many others: G357FZ, G530F, G530FZ, G530H, G530M, G530Y, I9300I, I9301, I9506, G110H, J100H  Is HIGHLY Recommended to use latest NsPro version!  Latest NsPro version is available: -On NsPro Support Area
-On NsTeam Website: الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]* 
Install new version over the old one. 
No need to uninstall older version when updating.
Enjoy

----------

